# Squatter



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre.

No estic gens inspirada i necessito una paraula nostra així una mica noucentista per a l'anglesa _squatter_. Tots sabem què és un squatter avui dia, però no em ve al cap cap mot per aplicar-lo en un context del segle XIX:

*"There is a curious colony of squatters there *_(Burjassot)_*, who have hollowed out houses for themselves in a cliff of soft stone".*

Gràcies.


----------



## Elessar

Crec que la paraula que ens ve a tots al cap és *xabolista*, gent que viu a _xaboles_. Ara, aquesta paraula no s'accepta a tots els diccionaris. Però pense que si vols traduir _squatters_ i no parafrasejar, potser no és mala opció (almenys la millor que se m'acut a mi ara ) Si t'agrada, potser la pots posar en cursiva. 

Ara, tampoc s'hi avé del tot perquè aquesta gent forada_ cliffs _i no construeix cabanes. (Per cert, em costa d'imaginar _cingles, espadats o penya-segats_ a Burjassot, que no té mar ni grans muntanyes... deu voler dir la vessant d'un tossal?)

Per si alguna fa sonar la campaneta: _Nouvinguts, gent sense sostre, gent sense casa, nòmades, ocupants, forasters, forans, instrusos..._


----------



## Speedito

Tinc una pregunta: existeix la paraula "ocupa" en català? Aixins es traduïria al castellà.


----------



## A n a

Nosaltres més aviat ens dirigim al fet que no pas als ocupants. Parlem de les barraques o del barraquisme que hi havia a Terrassa, o al Raval, o a tal lloc, no pas dels barracaires, o barraquers, o... Si no vaig errada, ara hi ha una exposició sobre _el barraquisme_ a Barcelona. Pot ser nucli de barraques et pot servir.


----------



## Namarne

Elessar said:


> _ ocupants _


A mi m'ha vingut al cap aquesta, per a aquesta situació i època.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies a tots. Diria que al final compro la idea d'_ocupants_, perquè més endavant en el text l'autora canta la pulcritud d'aquestes vivendes en coves a Burjassot (i, sí, Elessar, segons l'autora, aquí és on va anar a parar el 26 de gener del 1882). Tot seguit descriu com de neta va la mestressa de la "cova". Qualsevol referència a xaboles o a barraques duu a pensar en nivells de salubritat mínims, no?

Merci a tots


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Speedito said:


> Tinc una pregunta: existeix la paraula "ocupa" en català? Aixins es traduïria al castellà.


 
Sí, els mitjans de comunicació parlen dels _ocupes_.


----------



## chics

Jo havia pensat en _ocupes_, i si hagués estat en una época més moderna, fins i tot _okupes_. Potser _ocupants_?
També en anglès crida una mica l'atenció el mot _squatter_, no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> També en anglès crida una mica l'atenció el mot _squatter_, no?


 
Doncs jo tampoc no ho hauria dit mai! Però fixa't que en el XIX ja es feia servir!


----------



## avellanainphilly

A n a said:


> Nosaltres més aviat ens dirigim al fet que no pas als ocupants. Parlem de les barraques o del barraquisme que hi havia a Terrassa, o al Raval, o a tal lloc, no pas dels barracaires, o barraquers, o... Si no vaig errada, ara hi ha una exposició sobre _el barraquisme_ a Barcelona. Pot ser nucli de barraques et pot servir.



Trobo que l'A n a té raó...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

avellanainphilly said:


> Trobo que l'A n a té raó...


 
Sí, però és que trobo que l'autora posa èmfasi en les persones que hi viuen. Tot seguit fins i tot parla de la mestressa d'una de les coves, que, a més, es veu que estan "netes com una patena".


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria alguna cosa depenent del context, si són gent amb estil de vida "alternatiu", o simplement gent normal ordinària sense casa.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

A mi se m'acut "uns sense sostre" que serien els "homeless". És cert que també és una paraula més actual, però potser s'adapti més al text que les altres propostes.

Hope it helps!


----------



## chics

Potser pots posar "gent", en aquest context, com després explica el que és...

El que passa és que aquells ocupes no eren homeless ni persones que vivien al marge de la societat ni res semblant. El concepte existeix desde fa temps. Per exemple, jo tinc amics a Berlin, com nosaltres, amb estudis, feina, etc. que quan s'han independitzat, han decidit anar al "barri dels ocupes" (o en altres cases buides, es veu que hi havia moltíssimes) que la gent va abandonar quan es va caure el mur. Per ells era més barato anar a un pis buit que pagar-ne un, i de fet l'ajuntament els paga a ells subvencions perque han arreglat els pisos, netejen, donen vida a un barri que hagués esdevingut buit, i potser després perillós, etc.

Això passa i ha passat (sense les subvencions) constantment a causa de moviments migratoris, guerres, etc.

No sempre són _punks_ o indigents que roben la casa de les vacances d'algú altre.


----------



## Samaruc

Per si serveix d'ajuda, us comente que, tot i que la imatge que a tots ens ve al cap si ens diuen que algú viu en una cova és troglodítica i d'indigència, aquestes coves que hi havia a Burjassot i també a Paterna eren cases excavades en la roca on hi vivia gent que no era precisament marginal, normalment les condicions d'habitabilitat eren bastant bones (fresquet a l'estiu, càlid a l'hivern) i supose que superaven les de moltes cases normals de l'època. Potser fallaven en temes d'aigua corrent, clavegueram i tal (no ho sé), però la gent que hi vivia era bastant normal, no ocupes ni marginals. No sé si algú viu encara en aquestes "coves", però fa desenes d'anys segur que encara n'hi havia a Burjassot o Paterna.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Per si serveix d'ajuda, us comente que, tot i que la imatge que a tots ens ve al cap si ens diuen que algú viu en una cova és troglodítica i d'indigència, aquestes coves que hi havia a Burjassot i també a Paterna eren cases excavades en la roca on hi vivia gent que no era precisament marginal, normalment les condicions d'habitabilitat eren bastant bones (fresquet a l'estiu, càlid a l'hivern) i supose que superaven les de moltes cases normals de l'època. Potser fallaven en temes d'aigua corrent, clavegueram i tal (no ho sé), però la gent que hi vivia era bastant normal, no ocupes ni marginals. No sé si algú viu encara en aquestes "coves", però fa desenes d'anys segur que encara n'hi havia a Burjassot o Paterna.
> 
> Salut!


 
Samaruc, bentornat! Quina il·lusió llegir-te!

Millor no t'hauries pogut explicar. I fer d'una cova un habitatge, a la península ibèrica, no era exclusiu d'aquesta zona del País Valencià. Són conegudíssimes les cases en coves de Guadix, a prop de Granada, i jo les he vistes (precioses, per cert) a Chinchilla, a la província d'Albacete: ara propietat d'estiuejants sofisticats. Les hauriu de veure: amb les seves cortinetes, etc.

L'autora, anglesa, precisament es meravella, unes línies més endavant, de l'ordre, el bon gust i la pulcritud de la cova. Fins i tot posa èmfasi en el fet que la mestressa va tota tocada i posada.

Per tot això, penso que optaré per la idea d'ocupants (o fins i tot de residents).

Salutacions a tots i gràcies, Samaruc


----------



## chics

Hola, és veritat, per què no "residents"?

No només a la península. A les balears també, en especial a Menorca que és tot roca... es veu que també les van voler utilitzar "hipis pijos" més endavant. Les coves es mantenien molt bé à l'época dels meus avis, segons m'han explicat. Més tard, es veu que es va prohibir de viure allà i es van deteriorar. "Ara" estan tancades però hi ha gent que lluita per reobrir-les (i ara s'haurien de netejar i tornar a adaptar) per que es puguin visitar com a atracció turística. Fins i tot de llogar-les per les vacances, com es veu que es fa a d'altres països.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola, és veritat, per què no "residents"?


 
Sempre és bo aprendre coses noves sobre Menorca: merci, Chics.

I sí, crec que em decantaré per _residents_. Ja us ho faré saber.


----------

